# اريد وثيقة جودة لمنتج حاصل على ايزو 14000او 14001



## shrshr471 (9 مايو 2009)

*كما هو مبين بالعنوان بالظبت 
ارجو ان لا تبخلوا عليا اذا كانت عندكم تلك الوثائق
انا اقصد بالوثيقة دى
اللى بيبقى فيها توصيف الحاجات المطلوبة
يعنى مثلا
فى ايزو 9000
بيبقى مطلوب فى الوثيقة يكون فيا ابعاد كل جزأ فى المنتج وكل مواصفات وخامات المنتج وكدة
يا رب تكونوا فهمتونى​*


----------



## Eng.Foam (11 مايو 2009)

بالنسبة اللي مو واضح الطلب!

ممكن تتوضح اذا بتحكيلنا ما الهدف من هذه الوثيقة اذا سمحت لاستطيع مساعدتك


----------



## shrshr471 (11 مايو 2009)

عايز اعر الشروط والمواصفات اللى لازم تبقى عندى عشان اخد لايزو 14000


----------



## Eng.Foam (12 مايو 2009)

اول شي اذا بدك بمجهود شخصي هذا صعب لانه ما عندك هالخبرة بالموضوع ولكن تقدر على شراء مواصفة 14001:2004 و تطبق الشروط المكتوب فيها و تسيطر على العمليات الموجودة عندك او انك تستعين بمكتب استشارات ليقوم بعمل دراسة مبدئية و عمل الاجراءات المطلوبة. و من ثم تدعو الجهة المدققه اتوصي بمنح الشهادة ام لا .


----------



## صفوان اصف (12 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم

اخي الكريم

الحصول على الايزو 14001 سهل لمن لديه خبره في المواصفات

العالميه مثل 9001 و18001 و22000

ام اذا لم يكن لديك خبره فهذا ليس سهل وبفضل الاستعانه بجهات استشاريه او ذات خبره في هذه المجال

انصحك كبدايه الاطلاع على هذه الموقع

http://www.tkne.net/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=30

واية مساعده انا بالخدمه


----------



## صفوان اصف (12 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم

ملاحظه اخرى

الكثير من الدول تطلب مواصفات الامان الخاصه بالمنتج msds

وهي شبيه لشهادة تحليل المنتج

وهذه المعلومات عادتا يتم طلبها في مرحلة تسجيل المنتجات الخاصه بكم


----------

